# France-born American moving to France at the end f the year: Trying to understand the process



## msader

I am trying to understand my situation and the steps for my move back to France after 15 years in the US. But because of so many peculiarities, I find myself a bit lost, so I wonder if anyone can shed light. Any help will be much appreciated.

I was born in France, but I am an American and don’t have a French passport. So my move to France is only possible because my wife’s Italian. I know the process changed since I last lived in France; the OFII didn’t exist back then, so some steps are different now. 

For instance, I don’t know if I will need to apply for an international health insurance in my first year, given that I have a Carnet de Santé and a Carte Vitale. Technically I’d already be in the system, but I also know that I shouldn’t try to apply too much logic to the bureaucracy here. 

And it seems that because I am married to a European citizen, to get my Carte de Séjour, I have to schedule an appointment at the Préfecture within the first three months. 

I know I have to bring a proof of address for my Carte de Séjour interview, and knowing how complicated it is to rent a place, I wonder, can this be from an Airbnb? (I hope I won’t be on an AirBnB three months in, but thinking worst-case scenario here).

And then there’s the CIR from the OFII, which I’m not sure if I’d need or not, having been born in France and all, but again… I shouldn’t try to apply too much logic to the bureaucracy.


----------



## Chrissippus

France does not have birthright citizenship, but if one of your parents was either born in France or a French citizen then you are also a French citizen, as I understand it.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The issue of who is or isn't a French citizen can get a bit complicated (and the paperwork can take a couple of years to work your way through). Simply being born in France does not confer French nationality on you. This might be of interest to you: Dans quels cas un enfant est-il Français ?

For the immediate situation, you can move to France with your Italian spouse - as you say, you will need to apply to the prefecture within your first 90 days there to get a carte de séjour as the spouse ("close family member") of an EU national.

There are, however, a couple potential issues in that process. First of all, you need to be "joining" your EU spouse in France, so your spouse will need to have a "statut" (basically a reason) for moving to France - which boils down to a job, being a student or being "inactif" with adequate financial resources to sustain herself and you (practically speaking this category usually refers to retirees with a pension).In addition to that, the EU national is supposed to have a place to live for the both of you. This could bring into question the adequacy of an AirBnB. And thirdly, both you and your spouse need to show that you have medical insurance (if not for the prefecture, you'll need to show it when you attempt to register with CPAM after at least 3 months of verifiable residence in France). 

The Carnet de Santé isn't used anymore here, but if you have a Carte Vitale, hang onto it. When you get enrolled in the system (again) you'll keep the same sécu number. But benefits depend on your being resident in France, not your citizenship status. And you may be asked to get a new card that includes your photo - but with the same number.

As the "close family member" of an EU national, you won't have any dealings with the OFII.


----------



## Nunthewiser

Being an EU dual (US/IT) myself , my understanding is that , if you are inactif and meet the 2 conditions, you (through your spouse) have a legal right to residency. It shouldn't matter if you are living at an Airbnb, only that you have an address for official correspondence. (If you read the requirements, you see that it is similar in stature to having photos and an ID). We haven't done this yet. I have the same dread about finding an apartment quickly. What might pass at a prefecture might not at CPAM, however. When I look at the CPAM requirements, they seem to be looking for "stable and permanent" markers, but that's a bit further down the road.


----------



## msader

Bevdeforges said:


> The issue of who is or isn't a French citizen can get a bit complicated (and the paperwork can take a couple of years to work your way through). Simply being born in France does not confer French nationality on you. This might be of interest to you: Dans quels cas un enfant est-il Français ?
> 
> For the immediate situation, you can move to France with your Italian spouse - as you say, you will need to apply to the prefecture within your first 90 days there to get a carte de séjour as the spouse ("close family member") of an EU national.
> 
> There are, however, a couple potential issues in that process. First of all, you need to be "joining" your EU spouse in France, so your spouse will need to have a "statut" (basically a reason) for moving to France - which boils down to a job, being a student or being "inactif" with adequate financial resources to sustain herself and you (practically speaking this category usually refers to retirees with a pension).In addition to that, the EU national is supposed to have a place to live for the both of you. This could bring into question the adequacy of an AirBnB. And thirdly, both you and your spouse need to show that you have medical insurance (if not for the prefecture, you'll need to show it when you attempt to register with CPAM after at least 3 months of verifiable residence in France).
> 
> The Carnet de Santé isn't used anymore here, but if you have a Carte Vitale, hang onto it. When you get enrolled in the system (again) you'll keep the same sécu number. But benefits depend on your being resident in France, not your citizenship status. And you may be asked to get a new card that includes your photo - but with the same number.
> 
> As the "close family member" of an EU national, you won't have any dealings with the OFII.


Thank you, Bev for the thorough walkthrough!

I have, over the years, checked and rechecked my citizenship options and I know I don't fall into any category, unfortunately. My father was offered citizenship when we lived there and he declined, thinking I had automatically dual citizenship (which unfortunately wasn't the case), had he accepted at the time, I would have the right to it myself. Then there was the fact that initially, they couldn't transmit me theirs, which is another instance where you're granted French citizenship, which once acquired, you can have it reinstated unless your parent can eventually pass you theirs before your 18th birthday, which was my case. So I don't think chasing that path will lead me anywhere, haha.

I do remember having this same issue last time we lived in France, about my wife having to prove income or work when I was the one with work prospects and speaking the language. So this is definitely helpful, so we can prepare ourselves for it this time around.

And I will chase down some international health insurance then (I'm guessing it won't be as expensive as any US plan we currently have anyway 🤞)


----------



## msader

Thank you, everyone, this was very helpful! This forum is a goldmine of resources! Every input, Much appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as chasing down the insurance is concerned, you may want to take a look at the medical insurance offered by AARO, an association for Americans living overseas that is based in France. AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas They also have quite a bit of information available for various "legalities" for overseas Americans - taxes, voting, finances, etc.


----------



## msader

Bevdeforges said:


> As far as chasing down the insurance is concerned, you may want to take a look at the medical insurance offered by AARO, an association for Americans living overseas that is based in France. AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas They also have quite a bit of information available for various "legalities" for overseas Americans - taxes, voting, finances, etc.


Perfect! Will check it out now, thanks!
(Just noticed you're from Essonne... That's where I was born; a proud Juvisien, haha )


----------

